# Rolladensteuerung möglichst kostengünstig



## Buxe (31 August 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin neu hier.

Ich will demnächst unser zukünftiges Haus sanieren. Darunter fällt dann auch die gesamte Hauselektrik.
Hierzu stelle ich mir die folgende  Rolladensteuerung vor:
Alle Fenster im KG (6 ) , EG(8 ) und OG(8 ) sollen mit Rolladenmotoren versehen werden.
Diese möchte ich zum einen alle einzelnd vor Ort, dann auch pro Etage und einmal komplett für alle Etagen per Schalter oder Taster rauf und runter fahren können.

Ich habe mir zunächst die Rolladensteuerungen von den entsprechenden Firmen wie Theben Luxor usw. mal angeguckt, aber die sind zu teuer.
Als nächstes bin ich auf den Gedanken gekommen mir eine Steuerung selber zu bauen, bzw. mir entsprechende Angebote bei Ebay mit 10 anzusteuernden Motoren (99€) zu besorgen.
Da ich aber auch hierbei für jede Besonderheit (z.B. verschieden Zeiten) extra auch Komponenten hinzukaufen und diese dann auch jeweils neu verdrahten müßte, bin ich bislang bei den SPS' en (LOGO,EASY,ALPHA usw.) angelangt.

Nun einige grundsätzliche Fragen anhand der LOGO dazu?

1) Wieviel Elemente und welche bräuchte ich für die 22 Rolladen bzw. sind soviel Module überhaupt kombinierbar?
2) Da ich ja pro Rollade ein Auf- und ein Ab-Signal habe, komme ich insgesamt doch auf 44 Signale, die ich von der SPS als Eingänge zur Verfügung stellen muss. Richtig?
3) Um wiederum auch alle Motoren ansteuern zu können, brauch ich ja auch die gleiche Anzahl an Ausgängen. Richtig?
4) Funktioniert die grunsätzlich Ansteuerung eines Motors wie folgt?  
    - Ich schalte per Taster1 ein 220V Signal (AUF) durch und dieses geht auf den Eingang I1 der SPS. 
    - Die SPS schaltet darauf hin 220V auf den Kontakt 1 des Ausgangs Q1.
    - Ich schalte per Taster2  ein 220V Signal (AB) durch und dieses geht auf den Eingang I2 der SPS. 
    - Die SPS schaltet darauf hin 220V auf den Kontakt 2 des Ausgangs Q1.
5) Wenn Punkt 4 so stimmt, dann kann ich ja maximal 4 Motoren damit direkt ansteuern. Richtig?
6) Ist grundsätzlich die Ausgangsspannung Q gleich der Eingangsspannung I. Also bei kleineren Varianten mit 24V - Ansteuerung auch 24V - Ausgangsspannung?
7) Welchen Vorteil oder Nachteil haben die 12V, 24V bzw. 220 V Varianten?
8 ) Sind eigentlich auch Schalter denkbar? Wenn ja, was ist besser?

Für Tipps zur Realiesierung bin ich immer dankbar.

Vielen Dank,
Buxe


----------



## afk (31 August 2006)

Kleiner Tip am Rande:

Wenn Du pro Rolladenmotor nur einen Ausgang verwendest, dann kannst Du den Rolladen nur ganz öffnen oder ganz schließen. Bei einem sonnigen Hochsommertag kann es aber durchaus auch wünschenswert sein, den Rolladen zur Hälfte schließen zu können, was dann nicht geht. Außerdem hast Du dann immer Spannung auf dem Motor, was eigentlich nicht notwendig ist. Darum würde ich auf jeden Fall zwei Ausgänge pro Motor verwenden, auch wenn das die Sache natürlich teurer macht.


Gruß Axel


----------



## knabi (31 August 2006)

1.) Du brauchst 44 Eingänge und 44 Ausgänge, wenn Du 22 Motoren ansteuern willst. Dazu kämen noch Eingänge für Gruppen- und Zentraltaster. Damit sind die Grenzen einer LOGO!-Steuerung gesprengt (maximaler Ausbau: 16 Ausgänge, 24 Eingänge). Vorstellbar wäre jedoch, pro Etage ein Gerät zu setzen und diese miteinander zu koppeln (geht bei LOGO! leider nicht per Bus, also entweder Hardware Ein- und Ausgänge oder Moeller Easy nehmen - die kann man vernetzen.
2.) Ja, aber Gruppen- und Zentraltaster kommen dazu.
3.) 22 Motore = 44 Ausgänge
4.) Wenn Du mit Q1 1 und 2 ein LOGO! meinst, nein. 1 und 2 steht bei Q1 für den Schaltkontakt. Du speist auf 1 die 230V ein und bekommst sie auf 2 als geschaltete 230V zurück. 
5.) Ein LOGO!-Grundgerät kann also nur 2 Motore direkt ansteuern.
6.) Nein, die Eingangsspannung wird immer durch die Gerätespannung bestimmt. 230V-Logo! = 230V-Eingangssignal, 24V DC-Logo! = 24V DC-Eingangssignal. Bei den Relaisvarianten kann die Ausgangsspannung beliebig gewählt werden.
7.) siehe 6.
8.) Schalter sind eher was für einzeln betriebene Antriebe, für Zentralsteuerung besser Taster einsetzen.

Insgesamt würde ich vielleicht doch mal darüber nachdenken, die Sache einfach per Jalousie-Trennrelais zu relisieren, denn warum sollen alle Jalousietaster direkt auf die Steuerung? Normalerweise wird der Vorort-Taster direkt am Rolladen auf das Trennrelais gelegt, dieses hat außerdem noch Eingänge für Zentralsteuerung. Wenn Du diese Zentralsteuerungseingänge Etagenweise zusammenfaßt, kannst Du ganz einfach mit wenig Aufwand auch ein Gruppen- und Zentralsteuerung relalisieren.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Martin007 (31 August 2006)

Hallo

Du benötigst:
22 Rollomotoren -> 44 Ausgänge
26 Taster AUF / AB-> 52 Eingänge

Meiner Meinung nach benötigst du EASY's der 800er Reihe. Diese kann man mit einander vernetzen. Du kannst dann von einem Gerät alle Ausgänge ansteuern.
Das wären bei der 230V-Version:
4 * EASY 819-AC-RC (ca 200€) und 4 * EASY 618-AC-RC (ca 120€)
Das sind dann 48 Ausgänge und 96 Eingänge.


Denke auch über die 24V-Version nach.Daran kann mann Analogeingänge anschliessen (Temperatur, Helligkeit, ...)

Martin


----------



## hugo (31 August 2006)

44 ausgänge ist wohl richtig um 22 rolladen zu steuern.
jedoch ist es wohl sinnvoll mehrere rolladen parallel zu steuern das heisst mehrere fenster parallel zu schalten.
dann wirst du in der praxis wesentlich weniger ausgänge (2 je front)
benötigen.
wenn du dein haus automatisierst solltest du dir unbedingt die bibliothek von oscat ansehen
sie ist kostenlos, frei verfügbar und mit source code http://www.oscat.de
viele grüße


----------



## Martin007 (31 August 2006)

hugo schrieb:


> jedoch ist es wohl sinnvoll mehrere rolladen parallel zu steuern das heisst mehrere fenster parallel zu schalten.
> dann wirst du in der praxis wesentlich weniger ausgänge (2 je front)
> benötigen.



Ich finde es nicht sinvoll die Rollos einer Front gemeinsam zu steuern.
Beispiel: Wieso soll ich die Rollos im Arbeitszimmer schliessen, wenn ich nur das Kinderzimmer verdunkeln will

Noch ein Hinweis:
Man darf nicht mehrere Rollomotoren direkt parallel schalten. Dafür braucht man noch Koppelrelais.

Martin


----------



## Ma_su (31 August 2006)

> Martin007
> 
> Noch ein Hinweis:
> Man darf nicht mehrere Rollomotoren direkt parallel schalten. Dafür braucht man noch Koppelrelais.


Nur zur Info:
Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt mittlerweile Antriebe bei denen es möglich ist sie parallel zu schalten. Aber das sind lange nicht alle!!! Also hat Martin recht aufpassen!

Was mir noch einfallen würde: Es gibt günstige Steuerungen für Rollladen rauf und runter mit Eingang für externe Steuerung (ohne timer). So um die 30€  kosten die  von Rademacher (Troll) . Gibt es aber auch noch anderen Firmen. Die Zeitsteuerung könnest du dann Zentral über  eine Logo oder so machen, nach gruppen zB. Küche Bad, Wohnzimmer usw.. Kannst aber dann auch alle noch von Hand vor Ort steuern.

Ist aber nur so eine Idee.


----------



## Buxe (31 August 2006)

Vielen Dank für Eure schnellen Antworten.
Da hat sich jetzt einiges bei mir geklärt.

0) Dann kann ich also auch die 24V des vorgeschalteten Netzteils für die Taster nutzen?
1) Steht die 820-DC-RC der 220 V Variante in irgendetwas nach?
2) Ist es nicht kostengünstiger 1* 820-DC-RC  und 7* 618-DC-RE zu nehmen. Oder geht dass nicht zu schalten. Die eigentliche Programmierarbeit macht man doch sowieso am PC oder?
3) Leider gibt es die Easy nicht so häufig und günstig bei Ebay wie die Logo.
  Hat einer eine gute Adresse wo man die sonst sehr günstig bekommen kann?
4) Ich habe mir mal die Demo-Software von Logo und von Easy runtergeladen. Welche ist den davon komfortabler?
5) Ist die Easy mit genausovielen Funktionalitäten wie die Logo ausgestattet?
6) Wie kann ich eigentlich eine Rollade per Hand anhalten? 
     Muss ich dann einfach einen der Rauf oder Runter-Taster nochmal  drücken (also doppeltbelegt)?

Werde mal in die Software reinschauen.

Bis dann
Burkhard


----------



## Martin007 (31 August 2006)

Hallo

zu 0) Ja, wenn es genug Leistung hat. Hinweis: Bei der 230V-Variante müssen  die Eingänge vom gleichen Aussenleiter sein wie die Versorgungsspannung.

zu 1) Nein,die 800er können alle die gleichen Funktionen. Unterscheide gibt es bei den Bausteinen nicht. Bei den 24V-Geräten kann mann vier Eingänge als Analogeingänge nutzen, bei den 230V Geräten nicht. Bei den 24V-Geräten gibt es Typen mit und ohne Analogausgang. 
Bei den Ausgängen gibt es zwei Varianten. Mit acht Transistorausgängen (0,5A) oder mit sechs Relaisausgängen (2A).

zu 2) Mann kann am Grundgerät nur *eine* Erweiterung anschiessen. Es gibt auch noch das MFD, eignet sich gut zum Visualisieren. Als Verbindungsleitung zwischen den EASY's kann mann normale Netzwerkleitungen nehmen.

zu 3) Frage doch bei deinem Händler nach was eine EASY kosten. 

zu 4) Gewöhnungssache. Bei der Easy-Software kann man den Status Online anschauen, ist sehr vorteilhaft bei der Fehlersuche.

zu 6) Eine Sache wie du das programierst.

Martin


----------



## nade (31 August 2006)

Ma_su schrieb:


> Nur zur Info:
> Das ist nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt mittlerweile Antriebe bei denen es möglich ist sie parallel zu schalten. Aber das sind lange nicht alle!!! Also hat Martin recht aufpassen!
> 
> Was mir noch einfallen würde: Es gibt günstige Steuerungen für Rollladen rauf und runter mit Eingang für externe Steuerung (ohne timer). So um die 30€  kosten die  von Rademacher (Troll) . Gibt es aber auch noch anderen Firmen. Die Zeitsteuerung könnest du dann Zentral über  eine Logo oder so machen, nach gruppen zB. Küche Bad, Wohnzimmer usw.. Kannst aber dann auch alle noch von Hand vor Ort steuern.
> ...



Also die bisherigen Antriebe die mir unterkamen, waren bei 2 Antriebe paralell schaltbar aber sobald ein 3. Motor dazu kam das Chaos perfekt.
Zu den erwähnten Rolladen Jalousie Relaise das währe in Verbindung mit einer Zeitschaltuhr machbar.
Aber das was auf die Art zusammen kommt an kosten ist glaub durch EIB oder ähnliche Rolladenzentralsteuerungen besser realisiert.
Vorteile vom EIB für alle Taster/Aktoren ist nur eine Busleitung von nöten, daneben halt auch schon flexieble ansteurung über helligkeits, wind und regen Sensoren.
Je nach Program womit man den Aktor füttert ist auch die angesprochene 1/3 Beschattung möglich.
Ja auch das ist nicht ganz billig, währe eine SPS auch nicht und für eine Kleinsteuerung Thebis TS, Easy, Logo... aber auchwieder zu viel.
Zu den Koppelrelaise und Jalousierelaise ist halt bei der Stückzahl auch gleich ein fatzen Geld weg, und dadurch das Zeit und Wetterabhängige sachen nicht so gut flexiebel aufschaltbar sind auch nicht wirklich viel günstiger.


----------



## Ma_su (1 September 2006)

> *Von nade*
> Zu den erwähnten Rolladen Jalousie Relaise das währe in Verbindung mit einer Zeitschaltuhr machbar.
> Aber das was auf die Art zusammen kommt an kosten ist glaub durch EIB oder ähnliche Rolladenzentralsteuerungen besser realisiert.
> Vorteile vom EIB für alle Taster/Aktoren ist nur eine Busleitung von nöten, daneben halt auch schon flexieble ansteurung über helligkeits, wind und regen Sensoren.
> Je nach Program womit man den Aktor füttert ist auch die angesprochene 1/3 Beschattung möglich.



Das Eib billiger ist glaube ich nicht so ganz! Ich denke das kommt deutlich teuerer. Denn ich habe so an jeder Jalousie schon eine komplette unabhängige Steuerung, für rauf und runter, inklusive Taster das für ca. 30€. Ich weiß zwar nicht genau was ein Eib- Rolladenmodule kostet, aber bestimmt deutlich mehr. Dann brauche ich noch eine logo ca. 110 € und 1-2 Zusatzmodule, je nachdem wie viele Gruppen man Zentral Steuern will. Damit kann ich dann die ganze Zeit, Gruppen und Zentralsteuerung machen. 

Was natürlich für Eib spricht außer das es SAU teuer ist. Ist das die Schalter besser aussehen. Die von Rademacher sind keine Schönheit. Außerdem kann man natürlich mit Eib mehr machen.

Ich will ja nicht behaupten, dass meine die beste Lösung ist, aber sie ist einfach zu realisieren und bestimmt nicht die Teuerste.


----------



## knabi (1 September 2006)

Beim Einsatz von Trennrelais können natürlich Jalousietaster aller möglichen Schalterhersteller eingesetzt werden.
EIB ist natürlich gerade für den Einsatz im Heimbereich gut geeignet, aber die Kosten sind einfach gigantisch.
Ein UP-Schaltaktor für eine Antrieb mit integrierter Tasterschnittstelle (ein EIB-Tasteroberteil kann aufgesetzt werden) kostet z.B. bei SIEMENS 152 Euro Liste, davon würde pro Fenster ein Stück benötigt :???: .
Dazu kämen Geräte für die Zentralsteuerung, wie EIB-Zeitschaltuhr, Gruppentaster, Zentraltaster und - der Hammer - die Software!
Ich würde, wie schon gesagt, konventionelle Taster und Jalosuie-Trennrelais bevorzugen. Zentralsteuerung könnte dann z.B. über ein LOGO! oder EASY erfolgen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## ChristianBosse (7 Januar 2009)

Hallo Buxe,

kannst du mir das Programm geben. Bin auch gerade dabei, dass mit s5 umzusetzen.

Danke.


----------



## nade (8 Januar 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> Beim Einsatz von Trennrelais können natürlich Jalousietaster aller möglichen Schalterhersteller eingesetzt werden.
> EIB ist natürlich gerade für den Einsatz im Heimbereich gut geeignet, aber die Kosten sind einfach gigantisch.
> Ein UP-Schaltaktor für eine Antrieb mit integrierter Tasterschnittstelle (ein EIB-Tasteroberteil kann aufgesetzt werden) kostet z.B. bei SIEMENS 152 Euro Liste, davon würde pro Fenster ein Stück benötigt :???: .
> Dazu kämen Geräte für die Zentralsteuerung, wie EIB-Zeitschaltuhr, Gruppentaster, Zentraltaster und - der Hammer - die Software!
> ...



Es gibt eben fällt mir gerade wieder ein auch elektronische Jalusie/rollandenschalter, preis liegt bei ca 60€ pro Stück..Verkablungsaufwandt entsprechend, Flexibilität entsprechend klein.
So denn
Preise Merten, Katalogpreise von 2008
Also 4Fach Rolladenaktor liegt Katalogpreis Netto bei 250€ ein 8Fach Jalousie/Rolladenaktor bei 589€
Dazu kommt
Taster in System M von 1Ts-4Ts (also 2-8 Tasten) von 115€-163€
+
Dämmerungsschalter 97€ +116€ Sensor
+
Spannungsversorgung 163€
+
Koppler 358€ Verteilereinbau oder als IP Modul 490€
So zur Software die liegt mom bei Esel oder bei Torent, oder Legal bei geschätzten 1400-1700 Euro

Hager hat da ein Funk KnX System, das eben mal die Software einspart, aber Preise keine bekannt. Wird warscheinlich auch nicht viel billiger werden..
Busankopler und dazugehörende schalter hat jeder Hersteller von Schalterprogram, oder sollte haben. Ebenso ist dies auch zu anderen Verteilereinbaugeräten kompatibel...
Nur eben trotz allem jeder so wie er will und kann.. Also auch vom finanziellen her.


----------



## mrboogie (10 Januar 2009)

Moinsen.  Auf meiner Suche bin ich gerade auf eure Diskussion gestossen und wollte meinen Senf maldazu geben.  Ich darf gerade für einen Freund etwas vergleichbares aufbauen: Vier Rolläden im EG waren bereits mit Motoren ausgestattet und sollen jetzt mit einer (schon vorhandenen) Mitsubishi Alpha automatisiert werden. An allen Fenstern sind Aus- Taster verbaut, dazu noch einen extra Taster mit Kontrolleuchte an einer Terrassentür. Ich habe die Eingänge über Relais entkoppelt, dadurch brauche ich nur eine Rückleitung für das Signal. Denn die Alphahat nur 24V- Eingänge. Die Steuerung geschieht über eine Schrittschaltung, Der Extra- Taster lässt sich zum einen als Master nutzen. Zum anderen schaltet er auch einen Wochentimer.   Es gibt auch einen Anbieter bei ibäh, der eine vorkonfigurierte Steuerung einsetzt. Um Ausgänge zu sparen setzt er dabei Schrittschalt- Relais ein.  Im Gegensatz dazu haben wir auch aufgrund von nur vier zu steuernden Motoren auf diese Relais verzichtet und setzen nur einen Erweiterungsbaustein AL2-4EYR für die notwendigen Ausgänge ein.    Mitfreundlichem Gruß    mrboogie


----------

